

Why the lazy coder in you would enjoy Project Lombok - javahypervisor
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/why-the-lazy-coder-in-you-would-enjoy-project-lombok/

======
lmm
The trouble is, Lombok extends your compiler and needs to be integrated into
your IDE. So you actually face most of the problems you'd have when moving to
a new language. And it's actually easier to just switch to Scala, where this
kind of functionality is built in (case classes).

